# 1982 Eddy Merckx Professional 58cm full Campagnolo SR original



## pablo pinchasso

*For Sale :1982 Eddy Merckx Professional 58cm full Campagnolo SR original*

*SOLD* 1982 Vintage Eddy Merckx.58cm seat tube, I am thinning my collection of Merckx down. I have owned this bike since new in 1983 low miles Beautiful collector bike
see more photos at :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625175114451/

price reduced Best REASONABLE offer....I purchased another Merckx and need to get out of Chez DogHaus....
Thanks


----------



## latman

Was that made a 7spd in 95 ? were the reflexes clincher or tubular then? thanks Ian


----------



## pablo pinchasso

yes it was upgraded to 7 speed in 95. think it was a sun tour Winner freewheel. 12-21 or 12-23. will need to check for sure tomorrow. 
Tires are Vittoria Flash a clincher- light weight I used them on Mount Evans hill climb only + a trip or 2 to Trail Ridge road on my other Merckx.before I transfered the wheels to this bike in 1998


----------



## atpjunkie

*it isn't an 82*

no flat crown fork, no over the BB cable routing
calling BS on its date


----------



## pablo pinchasso

sorry but that was more the first generation of Merckx. this is one of the first second generation. also the flat crown was used on lower priced models up into the 90's I know when I bought the bike and when it was brought over here. !


----------



## martinrjensen

*another pic?*

how about a picture of the underside of the bottom bracket. of all the numbers under there, (assuming there is the serial number and such)


----------



## velomateo

brake pads are installed backwards.


----------



## pablo pinchasso

Here is a shot of the BB area. IF anyone can make sense out ot the Merckx serial numbers I would like to hear it?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5173018804/in/set-72157625175114451/


----------



## velomateo

Per the cadre.org site the "E" would indicate a 94/95 model year.


----------



## pablo pinchasso

Thats what I said. none of my Merckx fit into any logical pattern or any of the info I have seen on the net....Cadre or similar sites... and the date of 94 is totaly out of line.... I have owned it since April or May of 1983 !


----------



## pablo pinchasso

also if you read down a little farther you will see that the "E" was used in the early 80's also...my Wife's 89 Merckx has a "F" nowhere do i see that listed..


----------



## Davefromaine

I've known Pablo for years, and I know his collection of Eddy Merckx bikes are the real thing - he got me into the darn things too. If he says it's an '82 it's an 82. Too bad he rarely uses his rear brakes though - he'd have found out the pads were mounted backwards post haste!
DfM


----------



## martinrjensen

yes, I came up with a 58cm Professional 94/95 but....listed on the Cadre site are numerous mid 80's with the letter E on the right side of the bottom bracket so I think there may not have been a lot of consistency in this serial number thing.


velomateo said:


> Per the cadre.org site the "E" would indicate a 94/95 model year.


----------



## velomateo

Davefromaine said:


> I've known Pablo for years, and I know his collection of Eddy Merckx bikes are the real thing - he got me into the darn things too. If he says it's an '82 it's an 82. Too bad he rarely uses his rear brakes though - he'd have found out the pads were mounted backwards post haste!
> DfM


not just the rears - the fronts are also backwards.


----------



## atpjunkie

*that may be*



pablo pinchasso said:


> sorry but that was more the first generation of Merckx. this is one of the first second generation. also the flat crown was used on lower priced models up into the 90's I know when I bought the bike and when it was brought over here. !


but the factory opened in March of 1980. So 1982 equals 2nd Gen? If that is the case mine is older than I thought (84) as mine clearly has all the old markers.

You can't trust Cadre on the early models as some Serial Letters overlap w/ 90s era bikes


----------



## atpjunkie

*agreed*



pablo pinchasso said:


> also if you read down a little farther you will see that the "E" was used in the early 80's also...my Wife's 89 Merckx has a "F" nowhere do i see that listed..


mine is an E bike as well. The early 80s bikes have letter overlaps with bikes in the 90s


----------



## pablo pinchasso

*1st generation Merckx?*

Does your bike have the Eddy Merckx Script on the seat stay caps? not The EM logo on the caps.

That is the earliest version that I have seen. There may be an earlier version that DeRosa helped Eddy build before his factory opened.but I have no photos or info that goes back that far.


----------



## atpjunkie

*No mine has the EM*



pablo pinchasso said:


> Does your bike have the Eddy Merckx Script on the seat stay caps? not The EM logo on the caps.
> 
> That is the earliest version that I have seen. There may be an earlier version that DeRosa helped Eddy build before his factory opened.but I have no photos or info that goes back that far.


on the caps, but it has the script on the fork crown.
It also has the over the BB cable routing and the old fork crown


----------



## pablo pinchasso

*script seat stay end caps on 1st generation bikes.*

See the following link for the end caps on the first generation of Eddy's bikes. This disappeared with the second-generation framesets like mine with the BB cable routing and the EM logo on the seat stay end caps appeared . The script was only used for a year and a half or so. I don’t know for sure on the timeline. 
The braze on cable routing and flat crown forks continued on some of the lower line bikes into the late 80;s and early 90’s. - mid 81 era your bike shows the second generation seat stay end caps. 
there were 2 or more price ranges on Merckx bikes in the 80's 
end caps with script -1980 vintage
https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx/06.jpg

copies of 1980's vintage Merckx catalog 
https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx/


----------



## atpjunkie

*yes, but everything else*



pablo pinchasso said:


> See the following link for the end caps on the first generation of Eddy's bikes. This disappeared with the second-generation framesets like mine with the BB cable routing and the EM logo on the seat stay end caps appeared . The script was only used for a year and a half or so. I don’t know for sure on the timeline.
> The braze on cable routing and flat crown forks continued on some of the lower line bikes into the late 80;s and early 90’s. - mid 81 era your bike shows the second generation seat stay end caps.
> there were 2 or more price ranges on Merckx bikes in the 80's
> end caps with script -1980 vintage
> https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx/06.jpg
> 
> copies of 1980's vintage Merckx catalog
> https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/eddy_merckx/


is first generation. Cable bosses on the TT, lug shape, Columbus Decal. Mine is in Fiat Livery and has the pink and yellow decals versus the maps. Perhaps mine is transitional. Check the bike on page 10 and compare


----------



## latman

Just noticed the bike for sale has no size listed ???? (Top tube Or Seat tube) I would think thats the most important thing. Nice long cranks though ! Did it sell already ?


----------



## pablo pinchasso

*58cm Merckx*

the flicker page shows 58cm,and the header on the first page on this site shows 58cm. ( seat tube) think top tube also.


----------



## latman

oops see that now ,I must have been blind .


----------



## atpjunkie

*Folks*

if this thing fits you and you need a vintage ride POUNCE on it
I cannot say how delightful these things ride


----------



## Davefromaine

I second that! Pablo got me hooked on Eddy Merckx bikes a few years ago - and they're still my favorite riding bikes. Something about them I can't put a finger on, but for a steel bike, you can't beat them. Sadly I don't have one right now - wish Pablo's fit me - I'd pounce on it!


----------



## pablo pinchasso

well you guys waited too long ....it is GONE....i AM CAMPAGNOLO FREEEEEEEEEEEEE.......YIPEEE........


----------



## martinrjensen

I'm sorry to hear that (Campy free I mean)


----------

